# Biking around San Jose del Cabo, Mexico



## zkahlina (Jul 4, 2005)

*Cycling in Baja California*
O.K. so I read about all the people who cycled from California all the way down south to Cabo San Lucas, most of them on mountain bikes. I’ve seen lots of their pictures taken during these rides. Still, I haven’t heard about someone’s experience riding a road bike in San Jose del Cabo and roads around that town. 

I am planning to arrive via Air Canada from Edmonton and will stay in San Jose del Cabo for 2 weeks in December. I will bring my road racing bike with me. I am serious bicycle rider who does about 500 -700 kilometers weekly. Since I ride my bike all the time, I decided to bring my bike with me to Mexico on my vacation as this might be a good winter training. I am planning on riding my bike between San Jose del Cabo and Cabo San Lucas. I am also planning to take the road all the way to La Paz and back. I’d like to explore other smaller roads in the area on my bike. I can/will do more than 100 km daily… up to 200km!

Does anyone out there has similar experience and can you tell me about your adventures? Did you have lots of flats? Any traffic incidents? How is that road going east towards village of Terranova into the Laguna hills and further along the coast? Is it doable to complete the loop through the National Park Cabo Pulmo following the shore to Buena Vista and return on highway 1 back to San Jose del Cabo? How long is this loop and what’s the condition of this road? Am I allowed riding the bike on highway 1 towards Santa Anita (out of San Jose del Cabo and back)… 

So many questions, so few answers… Please let me know.
Thanks! Regards, Zdenko


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

I've been going to Cabo San Lucas for many years and my opinion of road riding there isn't good. The roads at best are marginal, many without shoulders, traffic can be terrible, drivers are unpredictable and there's not many places to ride to. My wife and I are avid riders but we wouldn't think of riding there, too much potential for grief.

Besides you won't have time to ride, you'll be too busy finding the perfect restaurant, swimming in the warm Sea of Cortez, fishing for your dinner and exploring Baja. It's a great place!


----------



## Vientomas (Jul 18, 2007)

I have driven from the airport (Los Cabos) to Cabo San Lucas once and would not recommend riding on the main road. Traffic is bad, drivers are unpredictable and traffic signs, such as "stop" have a different meaning than what you are used to. The emission controls on vehicles are non-existent. In the urban areas on main roads the air quality is less than ideal.

I have driven from the airport north through Los Barriles to San Antonio and then to La Ventana probably 30 times. At San Antonio you can continue to La Paz. This is on the east side of the peninsula. No way I would ride any portion of the road. Narrow, 2 lane, poor surface, no shoulder, bad drivers - I actually don't even like driving the route in a car. My wife and I have coined the phrase "Mexican Death Pass" due to the number of times we have been passed by locals in areas that are marked "No Passing".

However, you should consider that I primarily reside in a rural area, purposefully avoid roads with heavy traffic and do not have the experience of doing battle with high volume traffic. So, what I consider to be unacceptable conditions, may be fine for you.

I did read that the road from Cabo to Todos Santos and San Antonio on the west side of the peninsula is now a 4 lane road. I intend to drive it this winter and check it out but as of now I have no first hand knowledge of what it is like.

Good luck, have fun and consider my motto when in Mexico: "The only thing you can expect, is the unexpected." It can be quite an adventure!


----------



## wpod (Jul 15, 2012)

I spend part of the year in La Ventana, +/- 45 km South of La Paz. 

Baja 1 between La Paz and Cabo via Todo Santos has been rebuilt into 4 lanes and is in pretty good condition. But all MX roads are narrow and w/o shoulders. Typically 2 passing trucks nearly clip mirrors on roads other then Baja 1. 

Cabo is crazy driving. Be careful. I would suggest riding from San Jose to Los Barilles. Further North is San Bartolo, a beautiful oasis in the mountains. Past San Bartolo is San Antonio and El Triumpo. But the road/highway is very narrow- agan without shoulders. Senor MoreWind above is absolutely correct about the Mexican Death Pass...do not ride 20km past San Bartolo...SCARY/dangerous/crazy !!!

PM me for more info/details


----------



## CptPic (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi Zkahlina,

I hope you enjoyed your trip in Los Cabos.

I intend to take some vacations in February to train while by girlfriend enjoy the beach. Los Cabos was one of the destinations I was considering. I was wondering how was your experience? Do you recommand it? Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm going to Cabo, again, this weekend. I'll see if any improvements for the cycling scene have been done since I was there last year. In addition to Cabo, I'll have a couple of days in the Los Barriles and La Paz area and a couple of trips to Todos Santos.

I don't have much hope for bicycling the roads there. The roads have been pretty primitive in the past and drivers somewhat undisciplined in their driving enthusiasm. 

Cabo San Lucas and San Jose del Cabo aren't major metropolitan areas. They're small towns that have recently 'grown up' and are still a little rough around the edges. The tip of the Baja peninsula where the Cabos are located is very far removed from the rest of the country and seemingly forgotten when it comes to improving the roads.


----------

